# p5-Tk-FileDialog ( I have a simple question.)



## masayoshi (May 24, 2017)

Why? 

my problem?, package?, Tk::FileDialog ?

`% sudo pkg install p5-Tk-FileDialog`

Here is my tk.pl. 

```
#!/usr/local/bin/perl -w
use Tk;
use Tk::FileDialog;
```

`% perl tk.pl`


```
Unrecognized character \x17; marked by <-- HERE after nSave) = $<-- HERE near column 22 at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/Tk/FileDialog.pm line 696.
Compilation failed in require at tk.pl line 3.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at tk.pl line 3.
```


----------

